# Sampson Stratic brakes?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Anybody else tried these? I've got some on a Ridley Noah. Like em. They seem really light, inexpensive and work very well so far (about 2 months old now, maybe 1500 mountain miles) I saw them in the Excel Boulder catalog which says "...dual pivot [email protected] 198gr/pr" selling for $178/pr.

Looking up the page in the Excel cat. shows Zero Gs at 98grs per caliper and at $429/pr

Couple of grams weight diff. Couple of hundred bucks cost difference...

Anybody?

A pic of that Noah in TT costume for a long windy climbing TT


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

Those look like tektro brakes to me... or maybe TRPs. I think a lot of companies sell rebranded tektros. They are still nice brakes though 

I use some zero-g NG TIs but only because I bought them in a weight weenie frenzy and now feel obligated to use them... despite the fact that i'd prefer some dual pivot brakes.


----------

